# Soap Cake - Chocolat & Sweet Orange



## mandolyn (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's my latest soap cake. It's scented with chocolate truffle & sweet orange. Yuuuuuuuuuuummm!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh wow!  You rock at making soap cakes Mandolyn!

Tanya


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Jan 19, 2010)

Fab looking soap cake - looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 19, 2010)

Im doing some drooling here


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! The cake part isn't as dark as I wanted, but sometimes, you just go with it. LOL!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an urge to get out the whipped cream. Yummy!  :wink:


----------



## marchroses (Feb 4, 2010)

I would love to smell that!!!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2010)

That totally rocks!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Feb 5, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I have an urge to get out the whipped cream. Yummy!  :wink:



ME TOO!!!!!!! That's a criminal pic to post, now i'm having late night cake cravings from seeing the pic!


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 5, 2010)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Soapcakes are lots of fun to make.

I took it to the craft fair. It got lots of great comments, but I only sold 1 piece. Waaaaaaaahhh! I did tell lots of people I make soapcakes for showers, & 1 person was very interested & took my card. We'll see if I actually get an order for one.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you let them cut there own peice?


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 7, 2010)

That is way too pretty to use! Great decoration, though.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 8, 2010)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> Do you let them cut there own peice?



No. I pre-cut, because it would've been too hard to cut after curing.


----------



## StoneBridge Farm (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2010)

Very, very attractive soap cake.  You must feel happy.  This is a good idea for weddings too.  Each guest takes a slice of cake home as their gift.  The cake decoration could echo the wedding cake.  

I just signed up on SMF tonight (Feb 22)  and I am going through all the pictures first  It's eye candy (or eye soap).

Cheers


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2010)

Very, very attractive soap cake.  You must feel happy.  This is a good idea for weddings too.  Each guest takes a slice of cake home as their gift.  The cake decoration could echo the wedding cake.  

I just signed up on SMF tonight (Feb 22)  and I am going through all the pictures first  It's eye candy (or eye soap).

Cheers


----------

